# Harry's Law OMG What the F?!



## Big Don (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone watch tonight's (3-18) episode?
What that kid does with her face made me jump.
Holy crap


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 19, 2012)

I wondered myself if she had that much control or if it was digitized in.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 19, 2012)

Wasn't that unfriggin real?


----------



## frank raud (Mar 28, 2012)

Made me twitch, I tell you what!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

No idea what you're talking about. Description, or a YouTube link?


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2012)

Had to track down the episode to watch for myself. 

I think there was some digitalization, a lot of control, and some serious makeup (whited out contacts, etc). 

But...yikes.  Even knowing you guys said there was something spooky to the girl....I wasn't prepared for that *shudder*


----------



## Big Don (Mar 30, 2012)

Carol said:


> Had to track down the episode to watch for myself.
> 
> I think there was some digitalization, a lot of control, and some serious makeup (whited out contacts, etc).
> 
> But...yikes.  Even knowing you guys said there was something spooky to the girl....I wasn't prepared for that *shudder*


I told you...
Kill that with FIRE


----------

